# Flashing while driving, have you done it?



## That_dude_Adam

So I thought I would ask if anybody has flashed a rom while driving and lets all be honest. Personally I'm guilty of doing it on the way to work. Anyone else?


----------



## MistaWolfe

Guilty as charged.


----------



## mcp770

This morning as a matter of fact, lol


----------



## DroidOnRoids

Using a phone while driving is illegal in my state lol And no I never have and never will XD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## testingchip

A crackflashers life is a dangerous one. Been there done that. 

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using Tapatalk


----------



## ksalce

yes completely guilty.....the worst is when you flash a rom on your way to work and you find out that it boot loops and doesn't work but you have no time to fix it since you're already at work so you essentially have to wait til you get a break or get out of work to fix it.....probably just me that this has happened to lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

Guilty but it's been a while and I'll never do it again. Not worth my life or the life of anyone else on the road.


----------



## That_dude_Adam

Its not the teens that are texting and driving that people should worry about lol.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Don't it before on the x, but trying to be a little more responsible so I haven't done it on the gnex. Although I've done it in the car with the nexus but I was in the passenger seat lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## That_dude_Adam

ksalce said:


> yes completely guilty.....the worst is when you flash a rom on your way to work and you find out that it boot loops and doesn't work but you have no time to fix it since you're already at work so you essentially have to wait til you get a break or get out of work to fix it.....probably just me that this has happened to lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Been there done that. I hate when that happens.


----------



## mtnbst

Most of my flashing occurs at about 70mph 

Sent from my AOKP AXI0M GNEX using RootzWiki


----------



## ksalce

Is there a law for flashing roms while driving? I think we have found a loophole in the system .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Baked_Tator

55mph while installing some gingerbread action on my Mesmerize...more than a few times!!!

i have no issues out of my gnex so i havent had to with it....YET!!!


----------



## NatemZ

yuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## theofilus

Guilty but trying to stop stuff like that. It's just stupid

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf

theofilus said:


> Guilty but trying to stop stuff like that. It's just stupid
> 
> Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using RootzWiki


This.


----------



## jr313

GUILTY AS CHARGED SIR! I even do it when I'm on deliveries at work driving the truck. Shhhhhhhh. Oprah frowns upon those that text and drive and flash and drive.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sohjsolwin

Yeah... once or twice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 9wire

I've done nandroids lots of times, and for quite awhile I was downloading and installing cm7 nightlies on my way to work, coffee, doughnut, nightlie...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Oh that's noting! Have you tried texting while biking in the snow? That's my average day in the winter.


----------



## ac398

definitely done it here, it was pretty crazy too back when clockwork mod was all jumpy


----------



## pdc419

I've done it more times than I care to admit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kochoid

Yeppers...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Edward.hall510

Isn't that the best time to do it? I live life on the edge.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bendirkss

ksalce said:


> yes completely guilty.....the worst is when you flash a rom on your way to work and you find out that it boot loops and doesn't work but you have no time to fix it since you're already at work so you essentially have to wait til you get a break or get out of work to fix it.....probably just me that this has happened to lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


that's where your sick and need a loooong shit break

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## esherwin23

Yup not that difficult with the beta touch recovery. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dr_venture

Done it many times. Hell, I've flashed a rom while getting a hair cut.


----------



## SpectrumView

Not while driving, but something way more dangerous, while talking with my wife at the dinner table! I barely survived.


----------



## skruid

SpectrumView said:


> Not while driving, but something way more dangerous, while talking with my wife at the dinner table! I barely survived.


Very dangerous, trust me I know " are u listening to me" lol I try not to do that, wife is more important than a phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idkwhothatis123

Done it so much I can't even begin to count. Worst is a bootloop on the highway. Its a b word trying to get this back off while driving, not to mention volume up+down+power.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123

bendirkss said:


> that's where your sick and need a loooong shit break
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1 lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf

Glad I'm not alone on flashing while shitting. I can't shit without my gnex. I'll walk back out of the bathroom to grab it if I forget, gotta surf the web or something.


----------



## razortaz18

I've flashed while driving countless times. Lately I've been flashing while "sleeping". I'll start a backup, fall asleep, flash the rom, fall asleep, gapps, sleep, restore from titanium and sleeeep. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Turdbogls

I have done it but only when at stop lights and stuff....never while actually moving.

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using Tapatalk


----------



## rexdog1888

Turdbogls said:


> I have done it but only when at stop lights and stuff....never while actually moving.
> 
> Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using Tapatalk


Yeah, same with me.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## UnfedBear67

Maybe one or twice, but all the time at School. Always have at least one back just in case.

Sent from my AOKP AXI0M GNEX using RootzWiki


----------



## R3Ds

I think I have done it like sex, EVERYWHERE!!!!!

R3Ds Themes


----------



## chubbrock

Guilty of flashing while shitting! Addicted to my gnex!

Sent from my AOKP AXI0M GNEX using Tapatalk


----------



## dem

Flashed a rom while driving just yesterday.


----------



## skyskioc

Constantly flashing Roms while driving my street sweeper. Have a lot of time on my hands while driving very slow. I'm guilty

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rexdog1888

Oh and I flash new roms between classes at school....it causes problems though when I'm like half finished when a class is starting.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skiddingus

I have flashed while walking through an airport. I have also backed up while driving to prepare for a flash.


----------



## maddog0331

All the time...And when I had my DX I would also do it and I even did a couple of SBF while driving!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## superstargoddess

Constantly!


----------



## throwbot

razortaz18 said:


> I've flashed while driving countless times. Lately I've been flashing while "sleeping". I'll start a backup, fall asleep, flash the rom, fall asleep, gapps, sleep, restore from titanium and sleeeep.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah same here. My phone literally sleeps in the bed with me and my girlfriend. She always wakes up to me rolling her over to get it out from under her. God she gets so annoyed with me and my phone.

And as far as flashing and driving--abso-frickin-lutely. No matter how hard I try, when I'm flashing and driving there's no way to avoid being the most dangerous thing on the road. I'm just waaaaaaay too a.d.d. to be doing that kind of shit while I'm driving, I really need to cut it out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Vandelay

This is completely irresponsible. I have a family and you morons are out there playing on your phones while I am driving around with my kid in the car. Have some understanding for what you are doing. This is an EXTREME distraction and so help me god if I or one of my family members were to fall victims to one of you morons!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dimonsf2

Guilty twice today, over an hour commute each way. Funny topic. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## NyPlaya513

I have actually stopped because of a accident I had....and no it wasnt the car or me that was in danger. Back on my Tbolt, while formatting the system, I accidentally clicked format SD Card...........needless to say I was furious

thus, no more flashing when both hands arent on the device at one time


----------



## icanhazdroid

Hah yeah I do this all the time... not safe in Dallas trust me


----------



## ac398

Flashing a rom, getting some road head, drinking a beer, and driving a Hummer y'all better watch out


----------



## creaky24

Yeah, and not proud of it....

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## cubsfan187

As a matter of fact, I did this yesterday morning. But it was actually thru boot manager though. Just adding a rom to a slot. Didn't really need my full attention. I've done it before that time as well. Not ashamed to admit it but also not too proud of it.


----------



## dogg94

Um, yep

Sent from my AOKP AXI0M GNEX using RootzWiki


----------



## PhoenixPath

Handed it to my wife and told her what to do, step-by-step. I think she's flashed a dozen or more roms now, but has never actually used one..

The look on her face and the, "um, Dear???" the first time she flashed AOKP and booted it was priceless.

My response was probably just as good... "it's a pink what???"


----------



## gitku

The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem .... or I guess its pressing the power button and choosing reboot recovery depending on how you look at the situation

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot

gitku said:


> The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem .... or I guess its pressing the power button and choosing reboot recovery depending on how you look at the situation
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Rofl! I love it. As someone who has been to rehab three times, this is hilarious. I'm sure a lot of people in my position wouldn't think so but that gave me a good laugh.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CC16177

PhoenixPath said:


> Handed it to my wife and told her what to do, step-by-step. I think she's flashed a dozen or more roms now, but has never actually used one..
> 
> The look on her face and the, "um, Dear???" the first time she flashed AOKP and booted it was priceless.
> 
> My response was probably just as good... "it's a pink what???"


This. My girlfriend knows her way around cwm better than most. She was happier than i was when i got touch cwm haha

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## OsoRemby

throwbot said:


> Rofl! I love it. As someone who has been to rehab three times, this is hilarious. I'm sure a lot of people in my position wouldn't think so but that gave me a good laugh.
> I have been to rehab and I found the comment hilarious
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## jocampbe

In an effort to reduce my carbon footprint, I try to flash on mass transit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thekylebrody

Throw the cuffs on me as well. 
Flashing and restoring backups.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jpricesd

Can't say that I have flashed anything while driving, but I did do video chat once....it was a quick one though


----------



## Zdog02

My name is irrelevant and I am a flash-aholic! Flashed, fixed permissions, and a little titanium restore..

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik

Haha I've done this before. It was never a rom, always a kernel cuz I can't deal with missing shit when I'm away from home

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using RootzWiki


----------



## vanhoud

Guilty
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spaniard85

*raises hand*

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NegativeOne13

Guilty on all charges. Downloading Rom, gapps, and kernel. Nandroiding, wiping, flashing, setting up account, and setting homescreens back to usual.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigflexdog

Guilty and missed a phone call from the wife at the same time. Multi leveled ass chewing for that one.

Sent from my AXiom NEXUS using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz

I think everyone's done this at one point or another haha


----------



## SOTK

NegativeOne13 said:


> Guilty on all charges. Downloading Rom, gapps, and kernel. Nandroiding, wiping, flashing, setting up account, and setting homescreens back to usual.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I've done all of the above as well in the past. Don't do it anymore. Too dangerous.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrmidnight

I'm guilty of it while driving an ambulance
Without lights and siren going ofcourse
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Th3Annoyed1

Shhhh....... Don't tell my boss. It's the only time I have to flash. Thank god for cruise control.


----------



## luigi90210

I don't flash roms and drive, I just text and drive. Swype ftw


----------



## mprod25

Yes, only once though LOL!

Sent from my AOKP GNex


----------



## Pathology

Several times.

If my girlfriend is in the car, I walk her through the process and have her flash for me. *cracks whip*

---------------------------
Sent from the the voices in my head.


----------



## klobkelosh

I don't flash while driving, per se, but i do use the Phoenix metro's great 4g service along highways to download roms. I also titanium restore while commuting. Can't quite maneuver clock work mod recovery while at the wheel. But, if i downloaded the touch version....hmmm


----------



## vladimirhtg

only flashed a kernel while driving.....actually resulted in bootlooping, which reminds me that I've actually restored from a nandroid while driving as well lol


----------



## collierclark

I'm an explosives coordinator for a large seismic company. I have flashed a rom with explosives on board... not proud of this by the way.

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using Tapatalk


----------



## That_dude_Adam

kl0bk3l0sh said:


> I don't flash while driving, per se, but i do use the Phoenix metro's great 4g service along highways to download roms. I also titanium restore while commuting. Can't quite maneuver clock work mod recovery while at the wheel. But, if i downloaded the touch version....hmmm


The touch version makes it much easier.


----------



## snicklet

Only a complete idiot would do this! To risk the life of others around you for absolutely no reason is inexcusable. I can actually see someone texting while driving as you actually have somewhat of a reason to do so albeit not a good one. But flashing a rom while driving has no justification. I can't believe there are actually idiots out there who would really do this. Hopefully if something bad happens to someone doing this it would only cause harm (hopefully death) only to them.


----------



## kochoid

snicklet said:


> Only a complete idiot would do this! To risk the life of others around you for absolutely no reason is inexcusable. I can actually see someone texting while driving as you actually have somewhat of a reason to do so albeit not a good one. But flashing a rom while driving has no justification. I can't believe there are actually idiots out there who would really do this. Hopefully if something bad happens to someone doing this it would only cause harm (hopefully death) only to them.


----------



## NatemZ

snicklet said:


> Only a complete idiot would do this! To risk the life of others around you for absolutely no reason is inexcusable. I can actually see someone texting while driving as you actually have somewhat of a reason to do so albeit not a good one. But flashing a rom while driving has no justification. I can't believe there are actually idiots out there who would really do this. Hopefully if something bad happens to someone doing this it would only cause harm (hopefully death) only to them.


Soooooo....have you done it? Lmao


----------



## kochoid

wot i find funny is all the wives/girlfriends that are actually flashing the roms for their guys. my wife would "accidently" drop my phone out the window if i asked her to do that...


----------



## Carcin

<--- guilty of flashing while driving ... and just once during sex ... she was not amused


----------



## jtj1825

When texting and/or drinking and driving isn't enough, try flashing!

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using RootzWiki


----------



## snicklet

No...I'm not an idiot... LMAO

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zsld0423

Gotta say, I just picked up my Gnex today, and on the way home I booted it up into fastboot and did the oem unlock, rooted, flashed the touch recovery, and then flashed Gummy on the way home LOL


----------



## biggy8481

Twice today actually

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter White

Usually to and from work lmao
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chubbs

I am glad to see that I am not the only one...


----------



## Mace_Bewley

Haven't flashed my Gnex while driving (YET) cause I just got it. I have rooted, flashed, nandroid, and SBF'd my Droid X while driving. As a trucker you do what you have to!!


----------



## blaineevans

Mace_Bewley said:


> Haven't flashed my Gnex while driving (YET) cause I just got it. I have rooted, flashed, nandroid, and SBF'd my Droid X while driving. As a trucker you do what you have to!!


SBF while driving? Pro status.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shiftyshadee

I've actually done adb pushes and the like in my car lol. Not always necessarily while "driving" because of you know, traffic lights and stuff


----------



## andrewjt19

Yup... Not too safe lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alershka

Sadly... I have... mostly kernels but I have also done roms and multiple installs via TWRP while driving on straight highway areas, early when there isn't any traffic. Car only. I put my phone where I can't get it when I'm on my motorcycle just so I'm not tempted to get to it.


----------



## I Am Marino

I flash while driving occasionally.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metroba

I've flashed several times while driving and shitting through an aiport, as I carried on a conversation with my wife. On top of that with green eggs and ham.


----------



## THEFILLTER

I tired flash jelly bean yesterday on my way back from Raleigh...only to find out I didn't download the whole file

Epic fail

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Metroba

THEFILLTER said:


> I tired flash jelly bean yesterday on my way back from Raleigh...only to find out I didn't download the whole file
> 
> Epic fail
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


MD5 Check goes a long way.


----------



## SSMayNV

Yesterday with JB on my way home. In all, too many times to count.

It's better than doing it at home where I experience some kind of physics breakdown and get sucked into a vortex where flashing takes twice as long and will only work if I have my big toe resting comfortably against my cat's ass.


----------



## murtezahu

That_dude_Adam said:


> Been there done that. I hate when that happens.


done this too... happened when flashing 4.1 acutally


----------



## jakebites

I started doing this when I had a droid eris hahahaha


----------



## JB2005

Yep, I've flashed a ROM while driving. I also flashed one at work once that put me in a boot-loop that was not fun I think my lunch break ran a little late that day.


----------



## gatzbyrico

Nope, but I have downloaded and flashed while in the restroom... lol.


----------



## ZiCoN

Trucker by occupation, nerd by definition.... what do you think?


----------



## spjoneser

All the time!


----------



## dracon6ai

Yep, best time to do it. Normally when it's wiping, loading or restoring I have nothing to do but stare at the screen. Now I stare at the road during those times. It all works out. Now when I'm doing a Google+ hangout while driving then it gets tricky.









Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before one gets tired!


----------



## agtwonderbread

Guilty, just flashed JB last night on my way to get a Dunkin Donuts coffee

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tapiocadestroyer

Guilty as well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Evad3r

did my first drive and flash on my lunch break at work today. i love how swapping roms is rather painless on the gnex.


----------



## PacerguyDon

Haha, you bet, nothing beats flashing a rom while driving (well I can think of a few things








). The worst part is doing the initial setup on a clean install.
Guilty of flashing roms at work as well.


----------



## bamfsig45

Flash roms, radios, made backups, yep done it.

Sent from Space


----------



## AdamNexus

That's nothing. Cm9 rc1 dropped and I flashed it during sexual intercourse with my girlfriend. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ

AdamNexus said:


> That's nothing. Cm9 rc1 dropped and I flashed it during sexual intercourse with my girlfriend. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You sir, have major issues


----------



## BlueXtreme

I was guilty of doing it this morning.


----------



## altimax98

Sadly I've done this alot and my wife glares st me when doing so... I've wiped and restored... One time on my thunderbolt I even had her sign into everything and run TIBU lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## masri1987

i do this as well. It's a problem. I know.


----------



## MikereDD

Have many times. :s

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

Who hasn't? Haha... I thought pretty much everyone did?

"every breath I take is a sign of..."


----------



## kameleongt

I've done it a few times usually I flash quickly and let clean install happen as I drive.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RobKort

Yep, all of the above. Already flashed ROMs while on my way home from work. Actually done it a few time at work also.


----------



## Patrick A.

Yep

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kochoid

Worse than flashing while driving....try reading rootz jb threads while driving....that sux. I blame Google.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

